# Atlanta Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd Series

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,18,20,22,23,24,25

19 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd Series

2,7,9,11,12,13,15,18,20,22,23,24,25

13 Total


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby callbacks to the 3rd Series
> 
> 2,7,9,11,12,13,15,18,20,22,23,24,25
> 
> 13 Total


Same dogs back to the 4th


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

any word on final derby results?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Open callbacks1,2,3,5,6,12,15,19,23,24,25,26,28,36,38,39,40,41,44,48,54,59,60,73,74,82,85

27 total


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Partial derby results:

1st Jason Baker, not sure what dog
2nd George Francis
3rd Jerry Day #24
4th Not sure
RJ Jerry Day #12
Not sure on jams

Thanks to the judges for putting on a very tough and very nice derby!


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Ken Neil got forth place.
Considering the judges through an out of order double with the go bird retired. The dogs did great.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations to George Francis and Jeb! That makes 22 Derby points - way to go!!!

Deb & John Lenon
Proud Breeders of Jeb


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,5,12,19,23,24,25,26,28,36,39,41,44,48,54,59,60,73,74,85

22 total


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Eric are you just funnin or what?


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Hope so....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

3,7,10,11,15,17,19,20,21,22,25,26,27,29,30,33,34,37,39,41,43,49,50,55,60

25 total


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

1st 19 
2nd 74
3rd 36
4th 1
RJ 41


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

11,19,20,22,25,29,30,33,39,41,43,55,60

13 total


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to Abbey and owner Todd Christensen on the Open 2nd!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#43 Woody O/H Elizabeth Wilson
2nd-#19 Jerrylee O/H Lynne DuBose
3rd-#33 Rascal O/H Jessie Kent
4th-#55 Baker O/H Erik Gawthorpe
RJ-#22 Indy Darlene Houlihan 

JAMS- 11,20,29,30,41,60

Congrats to All!! Especially the old guy Woody for getting his first All Age Blue ribbon!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Woody and Elizabeth. We are very proud of you.

Mary Beth, Jazz and the boy Luke.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations to the Chris Ledford Crew - Jessie, Darlene, Deb and Jim. Great weekend!!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats to Woody and Elizabeth!
Demi and Gibbs, Luke's brother


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> Congrats to Woody and Elizabeth!
> Demi and Gibbs, Luke's brother



Good going Woody and Elizabeth! Congrats!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulatiions to Deb Stukey in the Am...


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations to Elizabeth Wilson and Woody. Always love hearing good things about Woody. Just curious, does this give him his AFC now?
Colleen

edit: Answered in another thread ... appears Woody is not quite an AFC yet.

Congratulations on the Win, nevertheless.


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats to Elizabeth and Woody!!! 
Woody has sired a litter of pups due May 27th with "Salt Marsh Ceilidh Dancer*** MH", owned by Dave Boothman.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS "Woody" and Elizabeth on your Amateur WIN!!!! Blue and Gold are wonderful colors!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Elixabeth and Woody!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i wanted to send a congrats out to my friend tommy fairchild on carya's placement in the open! i have seen carya train lots and she is a good one tommy, keep on keepin' on! congrats to chris ledford too.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon (Oct 23, 2009)

Congratulations to Tommy and Carya!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations to Elizabeth and Woody for placing 1st in a big Amateur Stake!!!! Yeah Goldens!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#43 Woody O/H Elizabeth Wilson
> 2nd-#19 Jerrylee O/H Lynne DuBose
> ...


Age is just a number. Rumor has it Woody broke on the first bird (250 yards according to the open judge) in the open. GO WOODY GO!!!!!!!!
We are soooo proud of you!


----------

